# The Avengers 4: Geleakte Bilder lassen erste Rückschlüsse zu (Gerücht)



## AndreLinken (6. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Avengers 4: Geleakte Bilder lassen erste Rückschlüsse zu (Gerücht)* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Avengers 4: Geleakte Bilder lassen erste Rückschlüsse zu (Gerücht)*


----------



## AjantisII (6. Juni 2018)

Die bringen echt Hawkeye wieder rein, wie unnötig ist das bitte? . 
Ein Mensch mit einem Bogen.... da hat Thanos bestimmt Angst ....


----------



## Noonan (7. Juni 2018)

Avengers - Das ist ein Team aus Superhelden. Es geht nicht darum, dass einer allein gegen Thanos antritt. Einfaches Beispiel: Thanos ist grade dabei irgend jemanden zu töten und Hawkeye schiesst einen Pfeil auf ihn. Natürlich lacht Thanos nur über so einen Mückenstich von einem Angriff, aber vielleicht lenkt es ihn lange genug ab um die Person zu retten.


----------



## Van83 (7. Juni 2018)

Noonan schrieb:


> Avengers - Das ist ein Team aus Superhelden. Es geht nicht darum, dass einer allein gegen Thanos antritt. Einfaches Beispiel: Thanos ist grade dabei irgend jemanden zu töten und Hawkeye schiesst einen Pfeil auf ihn. Natürlich lacht Thanos nur über so einen Mückenstich von einem Angriff, aber vielleicht lenkt es ihn lange genug ab um die Person zu retten.


So spricht nur ein echter Avanger..


----------



## Asuramaru (7. Juni 2018)

Van83 schrieb:


> So spricht nur ein echter Avanger..



Ganz genau.


----------

